# Interrupt Storm Detected



## rbizzell33 (Mar 12, 2010)

I am installing Freebsd 8.0 in HP Proliant ML 110 G6. I bootup I am getting interrupt storm on irq17 throttling interrupt


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 12, 2010)

Run [cmd=]systat -vmstat 1[/cmd] and look in the right-hand column ("Interrupts") what's on irq17. See also [cmd=]vmstat -i[/cmd].


----------



## hirokik (Aug 18, 2010)

If you have alot of interrupts from atapci1, check your SATA mode at your BIOS screen.
I fixed this problem when I change to AHCI from IDE.


----------

